# Freaking out about injections tomorrow. Feel like backing out!!!!



## Daisyboo1203 (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm starting my mediation tomorrow for IVF and I am FREAKING OUT about injecting myself, to the point where I am thinking of backing out. I'm flying to Cyprus for IVF next week, everything arranged!!
Someone suggested a numbing cream, but it needs to be on for 1 hr and wrapped up. I tried it earlier and this made me feel faint cos it made me think about the injection the whole time. So it is not helping or making it easier. sad as with any phobia, it's the thought rather than the actual thing that causes more distress.
Argh!!! I know it will easier after the first time, but that first time!!
Sorry, can't talk to anyone about it where I am at the moment and need to vent.


----------



## ScaryButExciting (Jan 29, 2015)

If you are close to me (west of London) I can do it for you 

Come on - you know that you want it, think about the potential outcome, breathe out and just do it! I know you can!!!


----------



## Daisyboo1203 (Jul 23, 2015)

Thank you, scary, that's a lovely offer! I wish you were closer. I'm in Bedfordshire at the moment and London later in the week. I keep trying to think of the bigger picture. How much regret will I feel if I don't do this due to a stupid fear of needles?!? Sigh! 
Tomorrow evening I will be attempting....


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

I found the injection totally fine, you'll be ok! They don't really hurt, just keep a mental image that you're pushing the needle into a loaf of bread - they are really thin and your belly roll (even if you're skinny) will absorb any 'pain' - it's just a mental block.
What you should brace yourself for, if you don't like needles, is the constant blood test from your arm veins - those I found awful and wasn't expecting... sorry hon! Can you take a nice relaxation track to listen to at the clinic when they do those?xx


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Daisyboo good luck with the injections they really are not as bad as you think they will be, just remember why you are doing this, where in bedfordshire are you? I'm in Bedford if you get stuck


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey honey don't worry, lots of people feel like that  

One night I just sat there with the needle for about 25 minutes not being able to do it and then all of a sudden I just did it. I honestly find the easiest way to do it is by not using anything to numb it and trying to make as little an issue of it as possible. In fact I tried to time dinner around it so that DH would be dishing up and and I would pop a sweet in my mouth and suck it, put something easy watching on the telly, and do my injection. I found the sweet helped because it made my brain put it in perspective as you will finish your injection before you finish the sweet because it is that quick. I also wanted to help distract as many of my senses as possible so scented candle (or nice dinner) for smell, episode of friends or a music video I could sing along too (for sight and hearing) and sweet for taste. I even used to put something cold (ice cube, even just a cold hand) on somewhere I wasn't injecting to distract my pain/touch receptors.

That might all sound really silly but all those little things made it feel like such a non-event, like it didn't matter, and my brain was tricked into making it not matter, so it was so much easier.

After a few days I was fine and didn't need anything other than a sweet or a radio, and in fact have now injected in many car parks, and even kfc drive thru. Seriously I was so petrified but making it not matter meant I didn't have anything to worry about (and I really didn't, its over and done with so quick and hurts a lot less than I imagined it would)

Good luck xxx


----------



## nadia13 (Jun 20, 2015)

I did my first one last week and I was surprised that like you I even felt not to do the whole IVF at all just for the injections. I can tell you it is not fun but nothing really tragic either. I have my husband doing them and then I lay on the sofa and he brings me a piece of chocolate and a camomile. I think it is a good idea to find a little treat to have after and if possible to have someone else doing it I think is better (DH, mom, friend). I don't even look. I put ice on it then look up and everything happens. Go for it and be proud of how strong and committed you are! 
Nadia


----------



## Argybargy (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi Daisy.. Totally get where you are coming from. I hate needles too.. i was lucky enough to have my husband do it, but even then it took afew tries to get it right. So what I found for me personally is they are very thin needles and actually you barely feel them at all. I did initially start using ice to numb the area but then didn't feel I need it. I also found that I felt it less when when the needle was put in and pulled out quickly rather than slowly. I would say if you are doing it yourself like Cloudy said do it in front of the TV of have something to focus on and that will hopefully decrease the anxiety.

It is not as bad as you think and the feeling of achievement and the fact that you have some control of this situation is really worth it. Good luck! Xx


----------



## mogscat (Aug 6, 2014)

Daisy
I am in same boat as you, I have to do Prostap injection tomorrow (Sunday) and the thought is really putting me off the whole process.  It's the thought of doing it myself.  
Cloudy I like your suggestion to distract all the senses, might try that, sweet/chocolate sounds like a good idea.  The idea of doing an injection in kfc drivethrough really made me laugh!  
There's a hostel for recovering drug users in my street...perhaps i should ask one of them for a few tips?!!
Good luck if you haven't done it yet, well done you if you have!!  
xx


----------



## Annie37 (May 3, 2015)

Hi there I was TERRIFIED. I have always had a severe needle phobia literally crying and fainting every time... It took me an hour to inject myself. I was hysterical , crying my husband was encouraging me. I had to do it myself rather than him as I was worried if I had to do it in an evening he wasnt there I wouldn't be able to. Anyway after 11 days of injecting using gonal pen and also a prioper needle having to mix it I have won the war against my phobia!!! By night 3 I was like done yup yay me no big deal take that needle!!! Even blood test now although I still hate them in so much better. I actually found without an audience it was less pressure. So night 2 he made sure I did it all right before injecting and left the room. I found playing music and setting it all out in advance to a couple of my favourite songs then playing a real banging house tune for my injection song worked!! Lol!! 

I promise you once you do it you will feel so much better. What a sense of achievement it is and you will earn another stripe on this hard and brutal journey that is infertility. It will make you stronger.

You can do it girl!!!
X


----------



## Daisyboo1203 (Jul 23, 2015)

I did it!!!!
Now lying down feeling faint, shaky and teary...but I did it!!! 
Got telly on to try to take my mind off it. 
Thanks for all your support, can't believe I have to do it all again tomorrow!!


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Well done daisy you should be very proud of yourself x


----------



## ScaryButExciting (Jan 29, 2015)

Yippie, well done! Hope it gets easier! X


----------



## Annie37 (May 3, 2015)

Well done!! It gets easier I promise! X


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

From one Daisy to another - Well Done!!

Keep your eyes on the prize - each little step/jab gets you closer to your goal.

You did so well. xxx


----------



## Daisyboo1203 (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks! 
Still feeling a bit fragile. I think the reality of it all is sinking in too now (doesn't help having horrible period too).
This was the part I was dreading the most, so I am happy that I'm not still standing there with the needle 5 hours later. 
I surprised myself doing it in less than 5 mins. Hopefully I can be that brave tomorrow. 
I'm going to reread these messages again tomorrow to give me some more courage.


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam (Mar 1, 2011)

You'll be jabbing without a second thought in no time  You wont have a needle phobia after this either hun lol. Good luck x


----------



## Daisyboo1203 (Jul 23, 2015)

It's very red and sore now, like a bad reaction to a mossie bite. 
Is this fairly normal?!? 
Can feel it when I walk and when I move. 
Did I do it wrong?


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

happens sometimes. with practice it should happen infrequently it usually just means you rushed pushing it in or didn't quite pick the site well... once you have done a few you will still be sore sometimes but usually it fades away pretty quick. lost count of how many injections i have had now. once you get the needle in, don't be too quick pushing the syringe down. i used to sing a verse of a song or something.


----------



## Daisyboo1203 (Jul 23, 2015)

How do you know what a good site is?!? 
I had to rush pushing it in, I wouldn't have done it otherwise. 
Even more scared to do it today


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Don't be scared daisy, I found some areas on my stomach were more sensitive than others so would adjust the position of the needle & try another spot, once the needle is in try pushing the syringe down slowly, you are brave & you can do this x


----------



## Daisyboo1203 (Jul 23, 2015)

Ok, did it!  
Tried my best to do it slower, stopped for about 10 seconds after sticking needle in (no fainting emoji?) and pushed syringe slower. I also did it at an angle as someone advised (I'm quite small and I think perhaps I didn't pinch enough inch first time) Less stingy perhaps AND I read all these comments back to give me some courage. 
If I react the same tomorrow, does anyone know anything about taking antihistamines while stimming?

Thanks for your suggestions, Amy and gold bunny xxx


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Well done daisy!     
I don't think you should take antihistamines, one of my cycle buddies had hayfever & was told not to take them but you could check with your clinic x


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

finding a good spot is something you learn by practice nobody can tell you. it's a feeling when you pinch the skin up and it feels just right, not too tight, not too loose, and when you put the needle in and it goes in easily and painlessly. Many times i have re-sited a needle having gone to do it but found it wouldn't go in first go. it gets easier with time. where a good spot will be depends on your own muscle tone etc. some people who are quite muscular will search more for a good spot than someone with more cuddly bits.


----------



## Ltierney (Jul 1, 2012)

Well done Daisyboo  

Its so horrible even if you haven't got a phobia, i do mine on my own. You will get bruising but thats totally normal and one you've done it 100 times you will think what was all the fuss about.

Good Luck


----------



## zoom666666 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi

I found numbing the area with an ice block really really helps!!!


----------



## Daisyboo1203 (Jul 23, 2015)

I have been numbing it with ice, but the next day it still swells and is painful to making movement difficult. 
I did it in my thigh yesterday, it was more painful, but was more bearable the next day (difficult to sit and was limping, but less painful)
I am also getting some joint pain, but not excessive.
I'm finding it hard to look at the big picture, trying to remember this could be hormones too


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Daisy you are being so brave doing your injections, I didn't try numbing the area I just pinched an inch & slowly injected the needle, you can do this x


----------



## Daisyboo1203 (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm trying, but it is so difficult when I can barely walk or bend cos of the swelling on my leg and stomach. 
Especially with the additional joint and muscle pain, although that comes and goes. I get it mostly at night so can't sleep.. Feeling very sorry for myself! 
I have been pinching and doing it slowly, it still comes up in a big painful lump the next day. 
I have to see a friend tomorrow so travel on buses, attempt to go to London during a tube strike, and start injecting the other thingy on Thursday!! I don't know where I will find 2 areas that aren't swollen!!
It is painful to even have clothes on! 
I'm trying to keep going...


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Daisy sorry to hear you are struggling so much, I haven't heard of anyone having pain like that during either of my cycles   Do you suffer from allergies to anything? It might be worth speaking to your clinic & telling them about the pains & swelling from you injections, I hope you have a nice time with your friend today & it takes your mind off things for a little while x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I have to agree with Amy, in my many years on here I can't really recall anyone saying that the injection sites affected their movement? I always suffer a little bit with lots of tenderness around my tummy (where I inject) and it can make some clothes difficult to wear, but nothing major.

Regarding aches and pains, you can take paracetomal - but speak to your clinic to see if they have any suggestions. A warm bath or shower may help a little to, as could no caffeine as that can aggravate pain.

I think if you give the clinic a call you might reassure yourself a little bit  

Xxx


----------



## Daisyboo1203 (Jul 23, 2015)

Last night I was sweating and shivering and I even had a fever dream that was telling me my fever was breaking. I felt much better today. I am hoping it was just a random sickness, not related to the medication. Not so achy today. 
Yesterday's injections was the least 'red welty' yet!   so I think doing it slowing and icing is helping. The welt on my leg is bloody massive! Not doing leg again!!
I have been doing it as slow as I can and keeping ice on it for half an hour after. 
Tomorrow I have to start with a second injection!! 2 a day!!  
Hoping I have space!! 
Still taking it a day at a time, not thinking ahead or I get panicky....but this time next week this medication will be over!!! Yay!
Thanks for all your thoughts, Amy and  Cloudy xxx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Hopefully you start feeling better now then, it would make sense if it's just a coincidental illness  

Definitely take it one day at a time, it's the only way I got through it (relatively) sane  

Good luck for your extra jab and for your first scan, I hope you are a quick stimmer and don't have too long before EC!

Xxx


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Daisy good news that you are feeling better & as cloudy said it would make more sense if it is just a coincidental illness, good luck with your injections today x


----------



## Daisyboo1203 (Jul 23, 2015)

All pre egg Collection injections done!!! (Made easier by clinic doing the last 2 earlier in the day today). Trigger shot just done. I can't believe I actually said to myself 'that's a lovely one!' Haha! Needle was much thinner than previous. 
I had scan today, 4 good size follicles (low AMH) and lining good. All good to go on Wednesday for egg collection. 
Thanks again for all your support! I couldn't have done it without you (I told myself I couldn't let you all down, psychologically it worked!!)
Xxx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Well done and good luck for egg collection  

Xxx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

good luck!!


----------



## ScaryButExciting (Jan 29, 2015)

Well done! Fingers crossed! X


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Well done daisy, good luck for ec x


----------



## Daisyboo1203 (Jul 23, 2015)

The nurse did ask why I kept injection into into same spots (red welts) explained I didn't! That's how they come up for each one!! Haha! 
Thanks for good wishes, I'll let you know how it goes! X


----------



## Jes87 (Aug 22, 2013)

Forum User - telling someone with a needle phobia that the worst is yet to come isn't really helpful. 

She's done really well with the injections so far, probably best to celebrate that rather than giving her a hard time for being needle phobic and saying she will struggle with EC. Don't forget you've had a much longer time to get over your phobia.


----------



## Daisyboo1203 (Jul 23, 2015)

I handle it by taking it one day at a time! Forum User! The same way to handle everything difficult.  16 injections done so far!
To be honest, I think the worst is over, looking at the plan there are no more days with 2 self administered injections in a row (6 proluton over 20 days will double up with a blood thinning injection.)
I haven't had a blood test since I had fertility tests. 


On the clinics website egg collection is described in this way 'When it is time for the egg retrieval, a nurse will take you from your bedroom into the operating theatre and you will be made comfortable on the operating bed. The Cyprus IVF Centre anesthetist will administer a sedative and you will completely asleep throughout the entire procedure.'
Now, the worst part of that will be the IV for the sedative. But what other part of that do you think I can't handle. Perhaps EC is done differently in your experience? 

I'm sorry you have had to go through so much to get to where you are today.


----------



## Argybargy (Mar 18, 2015)

Goodness me Forum User that is some serious harsh "tough love" you are dishing out there. From my perspective this site is for knowledge, support  and being around people that understand what you are going through not to be given a hard time. I am sure you didn't mean it in the way that It came across but maybe have a think about how your words might hurt people who are already feeling quite vulnerable. I'm not talking for Daisy who I'm sure is capable of talking for herself! But just generally..Sorry to hear what you are going through.

Daisy, the EC in my experience involves just one needle as that is how they sedate you. It is a thin one and it's done for you and once it's in you can totally forget about it. You can't feel it at all. You are doing great, one step at a time. That's how I dealt with it xx


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Daisy, I'm right there with you! In fact, the first round of IVF I did back out because of my fear   But I'm on the last couple of days of injections with EC hopefully Friday (will find out tomorrow). 

Well done for doing so well. It's a huge hurdle to overcome when you are not just scared but have a phobia getting in your way. You'll get through EC and come out the other side feeling proud of yourself for all you've done


----------



## Daisyboo1203 (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks, ArgyBargy
I am not worried about EC, I have my distraction techniques down pat. Hoping I can put on headphones for a couple of minutes as I did the other day when receiving injections.  The rest will be fine.

And thank you for emphasising the supportive nature of this website. I think it is important to remember this when posting. I also think it's important to read more than just the title or first post if it's a 5 page thread. That it is 5 pages may give an indication of possible changes since the first post, eg; the support of the amazing cheerleaders who posted geared me up to be able to injection for the first time and many times afterwards!

I would like to thank again all those amazing women who have supported me with this issue  xxx


----------



## Daisyboo1203 (Jul 23, 2015)

Good luck to you too, Pollita!! I'm sure it'll go fine. 
I'm ok with EC, of course concerned about what they manage to retrieve! 
Well done for coming this far too!! I can totally emphasise!!! Xxxx


----------



## Jes87 (Aug 22, 2013)

You've done great Daisy, very impressed  Those injections are probably the worst part of the whole process, at least they were for us. I hated watching my wife have to do them every night so have a lot of respect for you ladies.

Your needle phobia shouldn't really affect you for EC as you've stated. Apart from the anaesthetic there will be no needles in sight. My wife was a bit sore for a few days after so try and use it as an excuse to chill on the sofa for a few days if you can 

Good luck with it, hope they retrieve plenty of usable eggs.


----------



## Daisyboo1203 (Jul 23, 2015)

Jes87, I'm doing this IVF in Cyprus so if I take your advice I'll have to hang out at the pool for a few days! Oh no!   thats my plan anyway as I've read swimming is not recommended after transfer, so taking advantage of the pool days now
Thanks for the luck!


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Daisy you are doing really well, I have every confidence that you will cope fine with ec x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

*Hello everyone!

I just wanted to let you know that I have removed a post from this thread.

Fertility Friends is a supportive and encouraging community, which is benefitted by a mutually supportive environment. Hopefully we can continue to support each other and help lift each other up when we need too. This thread is a good example of how much that support matters to the people who use the site, and thank you so much for everyone taking their time to send their love and good wishes to all the people who need it: not just on this thread, but throughout the whole site 

Thanks again, and I am sure we are all supportive of Daisyboo and sending her all our positive thoughts for EC and beyond   

Cloudy - Moderator

Xxx *


----------



## Daisyboo1203 (Jul 23, 2015)

EC went ok today. Had a freak out at the sedation, but deep breathing and music on got me through it, everything else was fine. 
They got 2 eggs. With my very low AMH and 4 follicles found I excepted this. As I chose to do a tandem cycle, I have donor eggs to fall back on too. 
My lining was good with a triple layer. Looking forward to ET soon!!


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Well done daisy, hope you are resting & being looked after x


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Well done! So glad they got 2 and you have DE too. Good luck with fertilisation


----------



## Daisyboo1203 (Jul 23, 2015)

Egg transfer went well. My 2 eggs were looking top notch on day 3 (to mine and the doctors surprise), so I had my 2 and donor 2 put back. Got 7 frosties too. 
Back on the injection routine  , I'll get by, any tips for the injection in the bum?!?  
Hope everyone is doing ok xxx


----------



## Daisyboo1203 (Jul 23, 2015)

Pollita, how did your EC and ET go?


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Brilliant news honey, really pleased for you  

I hope you are as proud of yourself as we all are: This is a hard journey at times, but on your own in another country is incredibly brave  

Good luck  

Xxx


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Great news about the eggs, daisy! So glad you got a good selection transferred. Sorry about the bum injections. How long are they for?

My ec is in the morning, definitely in a panic about it right now!


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Daisy congratulations on being pupo & great that you have 7 frosties x  

Pollita I hope your ec goes well x


----------



## Daisyboo1203 (Jul 23, 2015)

Have been thinking of you, Pollita!  
The bum injections luckily are only 5 more, every 4 days. Haven't attempted it yet!!
Luckily the daily injections are not coming up in red painful welts like the pre EC injections   Very happy about that, makes it much more bearable!


----------

